# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Đăng ký lắp mạng FPT 2

## lapmangfptquan1

Bạn đang gặp​ các vấn đề về internet ?-Mạng internet ở nhà hoặc ở công ty bạn đang yếu,ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến công việc kinh doanh hoặc nhu cầu giải trí của bạn?
 -Bạn cần wifi phát sóng mạnh và không bị chập chờn?
 -Bạn đang cần lắp đặt gấp 1 đường truyền internet cáp quang với giá cước rẻ,tốc độ mạnh và ổn định để phục vụ cho việc: Check camera, chơi game, xem phim, lướt web, gửi mail, làm việc cho công ty, doanh nghiệp, truy cập ra những sever nước ngoài....
 Ưu điểm cáp quang fpt :                
 Cáp quang fpt là công nghệ kết nối viễn thông hiện đại trên thế giới hiện nay với đường truyền dẫn hoàn toàn bằng cáp quang từ nhà cung cấp tới tận địa điểm của khách hàng.
 Tốc độ truyền tải dữ liệu Internet xuống/lên (download/upload) ngang bằng với nhau.
 Tốc độ có thể gấp 200 lần so với công nghệ cáp đồng. Với băng thông cao, dịch vụ cáp quang fpt cung cấp giúp các doanh nghiệp và tổ chức kết nối siêu tốc đến các ứng dụng như mail server, hosting,v.v..
 Đối với các gia đình, FTTH giúp khách hàng truy cập internet nhanh siêu tốc và đặc biệt là dễ dàng lắp đặt internet fpt và thêm dịch vụ truyền hình số HD, camera quan sát.

Truyền hình HD fpt
 Hơn 140 kênh truyền hình đẳng cấp, 13 kênh HD
 Xem lại các nội dung đã phát trong 7 ngày
 Dịch vụ phim chiếu rạp lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam
 Hàng ngàn phim bom tấn có sẵn trên hệ thống
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng :
 Đội ngũ nhân viên trình độ cao nhiệt tình và chuyên nghiệp .
 Phục vụ khách hàng tận tâm và đảm bảo 24/7/365
 Giúp giải quyết mọi vấn đề bất kỳ thời gian nào trong suốt quá trình sử dụng dịch vụ nhanh chóng nhất.

Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu đăng ký lắp mạng FPT hãy liên hệ NVKD qua số: 091.571.0191

----------

